# [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*[verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Hallo Freunde....

Der Grafikthread verwies mich hierhin.

Ich hab Folgendes Problem.

Ich benötige eine Wasserkühlung für meine 3 Geforce Titan Grafikkarten + 1 CPU I7 Socket 2011
und evtl. noch Chipsatzkühler (je nachdem was der Geldbeutel hergibt.
Gehäuse habe ich jetzt noch kein direkt neues werde mir aber nach Kaufberatung und wenns von der WaKü abhängig ist ein neues zulegen.

Ich freue mich auf jede Info denn die Titans werden Extrem heiß und meine PCI-E SSD die direkt unten drunter sitzt Schmort fast weg wenn ich Crysis3 Spiele.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Erstmal bitte das lesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-02-2013-a.html


----------



## DrWaikiki (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Budget? Intern oder extern? Welches Gehäuse hast du? Dein Restsystem?


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Hier kurz mein System :

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU
EVGA Z77FTW Mainboard
3x Geforce GTX Titan / 3 Way-SLI
32GB Corsair(4x 8GB, CL9, 1600 MHz)
240GB PCI-E SSD Revodrive 3 Max IOPS 1GB/s
3x 240 GB /720GB Intel 520 Series SSD´s Raid 0


Wobei Board und CPU wohl neu kommen board dann ein EVGA X79 und ein I3950 oder so also Socket 2011
Also lieber intern, gehäuse würde ich dan ein neues nehmen die Leute aus der Grafikabteilung meinten ich brauch schon ne ordentliche bei den Grafikkarten
Ich hatte sowas mal hier im Forum gesehen mit Kupferrohre das war endgeil. Zum Budget. soll keine 250€ anlage werde mehr ist schon drin aber unnötig geld rauswerfen muss mann auch nicht.


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Versuchs mal mit dem Elysium.

Momentan habe ich einen 420er unten und nen 200er in die Seitentür eingebaut.
Mit dem NT oben passt noch etwa ein 140er rein, hinten ein 140er.
kostet ~160€.


----------



## santos (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> aber unnötig geld rauswerfen muss mann auch nicht.


 Häää? 3 X Titan ist dann was?


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Microruckler Orgie.
Zusammen mit dem sinnlosen SSD Raid 0.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

syr...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Falscher Thread DD


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Schaut mal hier :

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/3953551809_4ca68c8eef_o.jpg

Könnte das Reichen ?


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Wäre schwächer als meines jetzt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier :
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/3953551809_4ca68c8eef_o.jpg


 
Was ist genau damit , das Gehäuse hat viel Platz  Trotzdem würd ich den Radi auf's Dach machen , sieht irgendwie auch gut aus.


----------



## Kurry (16. März 2013)

Bei deinem System mindestens eine Fläche von 1080mmx120mm! Und 250 war gut  Die Titankühler kosten schon 300€. Also geh mal von rund 1000€ insgesamt aus.

Also besser eine Titan zurückschicken und dafür ne Wakü kaufen  Bei soviel Geldverschwendung ist das wenigstens noch sinnvoll.


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

250 für das Case.

Und für die Rückgabe der ~ 1000€ Titan bekommt er auch keine WaKü.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Aber ich denke für 500 Euro ist da schon was zumachen


----------



## Axonia (16. März 2013)

Anstatt dass ihr ihm einfach was vorschlagt, anstatt zu jammern. 
Wenn er meint er will 3*Titan haben ( und die hat er auch), dann lasst ihn doch. Und wenn er jetzt ne Wakü haben will, dann beratet ihn doch und kommt nicht mit. 
Schick eine zurück. Geldverschwendung etc. 
Ist alles Ansichtssache. 
Sorry für OT, bezieht sich auch nicht auf jeden von euch, aber ich kann sowas langsam nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Danke Axonia


----------



## Kurry (16. März 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich dem TE weitergeholfen im Bezug auf den Radiator, trotz meiner persönlichen Kritik. Du stänkerst nur den Thread voll.


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Momentan warte ich noch auf ein Budget.
Und ein Gehäuse.


----------



## Axonia (16. März 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich dem TE weitergeholfen, trotz meiner persönlichen Kritik. Du stänkerst nur den Thread voll.



In der Tat schrieb ich selber OT
Drum wird das jetzt auch der letzte Post sein. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Aber ich lese im Forum derzeit so oft diesen Kram. 
Fängt bei der CPU an und hört bei der Grafikkarte auf. Ich will doch nur sagen, dass man die Leute doch auch mal machen lassen kann und insofern berät, was sie tatsächlich wollen. 
Sorry, wenn das falsch aufgegriffen wurde.


----------



## Kurry (16. März 2013)

Ich denke die 250 bezogen sich darauf. Generell ist ihm nicht geholfen, wenn er sich nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt, kommt das böse Erwachen beim Zusammenbauen. Ist nicht mal eben zusammengesteckt... Bin kein großer Fan von Vorkauen. Bei Fragen helfe ich aber gern.

@Axonia
Ist schon ok. Dennoch bleibe ich in dem Punkt dabei, wenn der TE dann wegen des Preises jammert.


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*



Research schrieb:


> Momentan warte ich noch auf ein Budget.
> Und ein Gehäuse.


 
Wie aus diesem Thread ersichtlich http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ch-sli-fragen-und-probleme-7.html#post5092287
Spielt das Budget erstmal ne untergeordnete Rolle. Es soll vernünftig sein. Bei den benötigten 3xFullcovern werden es wohl 1500€ Budget werden.

zu kühlende Hardware:  3930k@oc und 3xTitans

Als case wird vorraussichtlich das 800/900D in Frage kommen.

was meint ihr zu meiner Einschätzung, dass es mit nem 800D "intern" realisierbar wäre? dicker 420er außen am Heck, 360er im deckel und 140er in der Midplate. wird evtl nicht silent, aber sollte doch gehen?

Ein Mora/Nova an der Seitenwand wäre natürlich zu bevorzugen. Bitte mal ne fachlich sachliche Einschätzung und komplett Warenkorb^^


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Also:
3x Titan a 250Watt: 750Watt
CPU: 77Watt.
MoBo: 50Watt.

Macht: 877Watt.

Pro 100 Watt ein 120er non Slim.

Also 9x120, macht eine Fläche von 129000mm².

Meine Idee hat
5*140: 98000mm²
+
200er: 40000mm².
= 138000mm²

Er hat dann ein Plus von 9000mm². Was etwas mehr als ein 92er Radi ist.

Und alles intern.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Danke Hei, das habe ich gebraucht. also eine Silent Lösung sollte es doch schon werden bei so einem Budget


----------



## Kurry (16. März 2013)

Intern mit externen Radiator 

Ich würd da direkt ganz extern gehen. Der Innenraum wird trotz Wakü sehr warm. Lieber ein schönes schnuckeliges Gehäuse.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Kurry das ist ein Agument. also Mir hat der Rad hinten so gefallen bei Hei´s Gehäuse der war hinten an der Rückseite des Cases Befestigt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

es wird so oder so auf ein Mora hinauslaufen. Der ist dann auch silent, denn wirst du dann aber garantiert an die Außenwand montieren müssen, wenn das für dich kein Problem ist, ist alles gut.
Ich nehme mal an es wird Sockel 2011? dann stimmt Researchs Watt rechnung nicht so ganz, vorallem da der 3930k auch noch getaket werden sollte.


----------



## Kurry (16. März 2013)

trysys schrieb:


> Kurry das ist ein Agument. also Mir hat der Rad hinten so gefallen bei Hei´s Gehäuse der war hinten an der Rückseite des Cases Befestigt.



Bei dir isses halt ein wenig mehr Hardware  Es sieht mit Mora auch sehr gut neben dem PC aus. Und mit dem 9/18x140er wird's flüsterleise.


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

3x Titans = 750W
1x 3930k = max 200W (mit bösem OC)

Chipsatz/Motherboard braucht man nicht küghlen, da reichen die eingebauten PCH Lüfter bei Rampage IV Extreme/EVGA X79 aus.


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Ähm, wann wurde die CPU geändert?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/266203-waku-beratung.html#post5092155


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*



Research schrieb:


> Ähm, wann wurde die CPU geändert?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/266203-waku-beratung.html#post5092155


 In seinem ersten Thread war die Rede von nem 3930k da sonst ein tripple Sli nicht lohnt, was auch der Fall ist.


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*



Research schrieb:


> Ähm, wann wurde die CPU geändert?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/266203-waku-beratung.html#post5092155


 
Es ist ein Fehler des TEs. Er hat momentan einen 3770k mit den EVGA Board. Allerdings macht 3way SLI plus 4x PCIe SSd nicht wirklich Sinn mit nur 16Lanes. Deswegen wird das Board, sowie CPU gewechselt. Auch das NT wird bsichen aufgestockt, da 1000W im WorstCase echt knapp sind.


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Dann bitte mal vom TE das was wirklich reinkommt.

Dann wird meine Interne Lösung noch reichen.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Die Grakas bleiben
nur ein Rampage oder ein EVGA x79
und die CPU 3930k


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Also ich würde das ganze mit nem Mora und extern machen, dazu je nach Gehäuse noch nen 360 intern.
Allerdings wenn du alles vernünftig machen willst bist locker mit mindestens 1000€ dabei, eher mehr.

Für ne vernünftige Zusammenstellung habe leider gerade keine Zeit,  könnte ich aber morgen tun, wenn du bereit bist zu investieren.

Und will ja nicht meckern, aber bei deinem System mit dann vlt.  nem Sockel 2011, sollten das Geld auch noch drin sein.
Weil wenn ich schon so 6000€ für nen Rechner ausgebe, dann habe ich auch das Geld für nen vernünftiges Gehäuse und ne vernünftige Kühlung.

Sollte dem nicht so sein, ist es das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Leuten die auf nen Porsche sparen, sich dann aber die ganzen Folgekosten nicht leisten können.


----------



## Research (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

OK, 950  Watt.
10*120 für leise.

Macht 144.000mm².

Meines modifiziert:
4*140: 78.400mm€
+
240: 28.800mm²
+
200er: 40.000mm²
= 147.200mm².

Bleiben noch 3.200mm² auf der Plus Seite.

So das Case: http://geizhals.de/?cat=gehatx&xf=533_ohne+Netzteil~599_Xigmatek~534_HPTX#xf_top ab 160€
*
Interne Lösung:*

Radis:
420er:                      Phobya G-Changer 420 V.2 - Full Copper                    82€
200er:                      Phobya Xtreme 200 - V.2 - Full Copper                    75€
280er:                      Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2 - Full Copper                    60€
140er:                      Phobya G-Changer 140 V.2 - Full Copper                    47€

264€

Lüfter: 
3x 140:                      Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm )                   a 8€= 24€
2x120:                      Phobya G-Silent 12 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm )                    a 8€= 16€
140: Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm ) 8€
200: Xigmatek XLF-F2004 (CFS-C2FES-U02) 15€ 
(dafür muss an der Blende die Löcher leicht aufgebohrt werden.
Der Aufbau sieht so aus: Case-Lüfter-Blende-Radi Alles durch 4 Lange Schrauben miteinander verbunden.)
Bundels aus Lüftern und Radis sind günstiger.

63€

Schnellkupplung:
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N a 13€= 26€
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3 a 10€= 20€
(so habe ich es mit dem Seitenteil gemacht)

46€

Anschlüsse: min 26 Stück
Gewinkelt: 18x                      16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 3€= 54€
Normal: 18x                      16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel                    4€= 72€

126€

7x Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel:                      Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 30cm - Schwarz                   a 2€= 14€

*Macht: 513€*

*
Externe Lösung:*

*#1*
Radi:                      Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator                    180€ 
(160.000mm². Ein Plus von 16.000mm², etwas mehr als ein 120er Radi.)
4x Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF-F2004 (CFS-C2FES-U02) a 15€= 60€

Anschlüsse: min 16 Stück
Gewinkelt: 10x                      16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 3€= 30€
Normal: 10x                      16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel                    4€= 30€
Schnellkupplung:
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N a 13€= 26€
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3 a 10€= 20€

8x Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel: Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 60cm - Schwarz a 2€= 16€

*Macht: 362€*

*#2*
Radi:                      Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator 180€
(176.400mm². Ein Plus von 32.400mm². Ein gutes STück mehr als ein 240er Radi.)
9x Lüfter: Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm ) a 8€= 72€
Bundels aus Lüftern und Radis sind günstiger.

Anschlüsse: min 16 Stück
Gewinkelt: 10x                      16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 3€= 30€
Normal: 10x                      16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel                    4€= 30€
Schnellkupplung:
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N a 13€= 26€
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3 a 10€= 20€

18x Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel: Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 60cm - Schwarz a 2€= 36€

*Macht: 394€*


*Grundgerüst:*

CPU-Kühler: Watercool HK CPU LGA1366/2011 Rev. 3 61€
GPU-Kühler: 3x EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan 89€= 267€
Wärmeleitpads: 2x Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 1mm (120x20mm) für ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance  je 5€= 10€ Frag bei AT nach was du dafür wirklich brauchst.
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic-Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g 5€
Pumpe: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Light Black Top 67€
AGB: Alphacool Repack - Quad Laing DDC - Dual 5,25 Bay Station 68€
Schlauch: 12m Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear a 5€/m. 60€
Steuerung:                                           Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD                    117€
Wasser-Temp: Thermosensor In-Line G1/4                   9€
Durchfluss:                      Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust                    38€
Sensorkabel: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...sorkabel-3-Polig-40cm---Schwarz-gesleevt.html 3€
Wasser:                      Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch Kanister 5000ml                    34€
Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel:                      Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 30cm - Schwarz 2€
Lüfter 120mm: Scythe Slip Stream Slim 800 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) 10€
(rechte Case-Seite, hinter SPaWas, CPU und Chipsatz)
2x140: 140: Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm ) a 8€= 16
Die kommen in die Front anstelle der 120er die dort schon sind. Dies sorgt für mehr Kaltluft für die Radis oben, hinten SPaWas, Elkos, SSDs und Chipsatz.
Sind zudem leise.
*
Macht: 767€

*Du kannst auch einen SLI-Verbinder nutzen.
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge TRIPLE Serial Z77 CSQ 23€. +Zubehör. Hab aber keine Ahnung welche. Wird dann mit der Internen (Seitenradi [zu?]) knapp.
Oder 2x                      Koolance Dual VID Verbindungsnippel variabel G1/4" - 2-3 Slot - Black a 16€= 32€.

Ausgehend vom: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHF0-G0EAY00Z)


----------



## hendrosch (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Mit ein paar Modifikationen (einzigste möglichgkeit beim 800D intern) 280 Boden, 420 Deckel, 140 Hinten aber ob das vorallem mit der dann warmen Luft im Case genug kühlt bleibt fraglich ich würd irgend wo nen 9x140mm Mora hinstellen/schrauben.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*



Research schrieb:


> OK, 950  Watt.
> 10*120 für leise.
> 
> Macht 144000mm².
> ...


 


Ich hab auch nen GPU Kühler gesehen nickel oder so.... kann ich mit Farbigen Flüssigkeiten Arbeiten so das mann was wasser sichbarer macht ?
Gibt es auch transparente Grafikkarten Kühler? Weil die Beleuchtete Geforce Schrift ist schon Geil. Will ich nur ungerne wegmachen.

habs mal ums case editiert.

@ Jom, 

ich bin bereit zu Investieren, Schließlich kann ich nicht vernünpftig Spielen ohne das ich angst haben muss das die SSD abbrennt


----------



## hendrosch (16. März 2013)

Die leuchtende Schrift ist ja am Kühlkörper die verlierst du auf jeden Fall!
Vernickelter Kühler + Plexi Deckel + Farbzusatz macht sich gut hab ich auch.

Traust du dir das alles zu ist ja auch nicht ohne an 3 1000€ Grafikkarten rumzuschrauben und dabei (außer bei EVGA) die Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## trysys (16. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Ja traue ich mir zu bin Elektroniker aber in einem Anderen Bereich


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Research das ist mal geil zusammen gestellt. ich les mir das mal alles durch


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

So habe Fertig!


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

Für was 12m Schlauch und 5l gemisch man kanns auch übertreiben die hälfte sollte reichen solagen der Radi im Selben Raum bleibt. 
Außerdem würde ich die Pumpe vom AGB getrennt verbauen sonst kann es sein das es recht laut wird da das 5,25"AGB nicht Entkoppelt werden kann.Sonst siehts doch gut aus würde aber die Externe Variante bevorzugen.


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

Naja, mit der Pumpe habe ich so meine Sorge wie man die befestigt.
Macht das wirklich so einen Lärm?
Meine steht auf nem Shoggy, will aber selber zu der vorgeschlagenen AGP+Pumpen-Lösung.

Schlauch: Sicher ist Sicher. Mir blieben noch 4 Meter nach meinem Internen Versuch.
Bei 30cm Verschnitt.

Wasser: 3 Liter sind noch da.


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: WaKÜ  Beratung*

ApG= ausgleichsbehäter richtig.?

Ich htte so ne Steuerung von nzxt gesehen kann ich die mir anschließen?


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Da steht AGB, und ja AusGleichsBehälter.

Öhm, welche Steuerung jetzt?

Meine hat Sensoren(Anschlüsse) für Wasser-Temp, Temp-Fühler (4Stk. dabei), Durchfluss, Pumpe und Lüfteranschlüsse+Steuerung. Dazu Monitoring im Betriebssystem dank Software+Steuerung mit dieser.

Bin mir mit dem Verbinden der Titans untereinander nicht sicher. Guck da mal bitte einer drüber.


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

Naja mit ner Pumpe am AGB werden praktisch alle Schwingungen ans Gehäuse weitergegeben. 
Naja die paar meter Schlauch stören hier auch nicht mehr ich hatte nur für meine letztens 6,66m gekauft aber nichtmal 2 Gebraucht deshalb.
Die EK SLI Brücke wird nich passen die ist für die
dämlichen neuen Kühler die die Anschlüsse auf nur einer Seite haben bzw. Mit Adapter seitlich zum Window.


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

Also ich esgibt Glaube ich von EK Blocks solch SLI Brücken wo alle Grafikkarten verbunden werden... geht sowas nicht?

also das mit der Pumpe im Laufwerksschacht finde ich gut, nur sollte es nicht anfagen zu brummer oder sowas!

Grundgerüst:

CPU-Kühler: Watercool HK CPU LGA1366/2011 Rev. 3 61€
GPU-Kühler: 3x EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan 89€= 267€
Wärmeleitpads: 2x Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 1mm (120x20mm) für ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance je 5€= 10€ Frag bei AT nach was du dafür wirklich brauchst.
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic-Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g 5€
Pumpe: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Light Black Top 67€
AGB: Alphacool Repack - Quad Laing DDC - Dual 5,25 Bay Station 68€
Schlauch: 12m Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear a 5€/m. 60€
Steuerung: Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 117€
Wasser-Temp: Thermosensor In-Line G1/4 9€
Durchfluss: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 38€
Sensorkabel: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-gesleevt.html 3€
Wasser: Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch Kanister 5000ml 34€
Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel: Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 30cm - Schwarz 2€
Lüfter 120mm: Scythe Slip Stream Slim 800 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) 10€
(rechte Case-Seite, hinter SPaWas, CPU und Chipsatz)
2x140: 140: Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm ) a 8€= 16
Die kommen in die Front anstelle der 120er die dort schon sind. Dies sorgt für mehr Kaltluft für die Radis oben, hinten SPaWas, Elkos, SSDs und Chipsatz.
Sind zudem leise.


und die Externe Lösung 2

#2
Radi: Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator 180€
(176.400mm². Ein Plus von 32.400mm². Ein gutes STück mehr als ein 240er Radi.)
9x Lüfter: Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm ) a 8€= 72€
Bundels aus Lüftern und Radis sind günstiger.

Anschlüsse: min 16 Stück
Gewinkelt: 10x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 3€= 30€
Normal: 10x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 4€= 30€
Schnellkupplung:
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N a 13€= 26€
2x Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3 a 10€= 20€

18x Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel: Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 60cm - Schwarz a 2€= 36€



Benötige ich jetzt noch ein Verbindung zu den Grafikkarten 

ich hatte an sowas hier gedacht ! 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel 3-Slot CSQ Plexi 17181



passt der?


und gibts ne alternative zu der Pumpe im Laufwerksschacht? Ich finde das zwar End gut die 5,25er Schächte dafür zu nutzenm jedoch
soll es keine nebengeräusche auf das Gehäuse übertragen


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Kannst du das als kompletten Warenkorb von AT posten? Auf dem Handy ist's so viel übersichtlicher.


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

10		16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel	 2,99 EUR
10		16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel	 4,19 EUR
1		Alphacool Repack - Quad Laing DDC - Dual 5,25 Bay Station	 67,99 EUR
1		Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD	 116,99 EUR
1		Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust	 37,89 EUR
1		Arctic-Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 8g	 4,99 EUR
1		EK Water Blocks EK-FC Bridge TRIPLE Serial	 18,89 EUR
3		EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan - Nickel	 98,99 EUR
1		Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch Kanister 5000ml	 33,99 EUR
2		Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3	 9,99 EUR
2		Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N	 12,99 EUR
1		Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Light Black Top	 66,99 EUR
10		Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear	 5,25 EUR
1		Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 30cm - Schwarz	 2,29 EUR
8		Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlängerung 60cm - Schwarz	 3,15 EUR
1		Phobya Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 40cm - Schwarz gesleevt	 2,49 EUR
11		Phobya G-Silent 14 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm )	 7,98 EUR
2		Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 1mm (120x20mm) für ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance	 4,75 EUR
1		Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator	 179,99 EUR
1		Scythe Slip Stream Slim 800 rpm ( 120x120x12mm )	 9,89 EUR
1		Thermosensor In-Line G1/4	 8,49 EUR
1		Watercool HK CPU LGA1366/2011 Rev. 3	 60,89 EUR



was ist denn eigentlich mit sowas hier:

Aquacomputer aquaduct 720 XT mark V ceramic externe Wasserkühlung

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-XT-mark-V-ceramic-externe-Wasserk-hlung.html


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

TRYSYS, du wurdest schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen, lass die DOPPELPOSTS sein. drücke einfach den BEARBEITEN-Button, wenn dein beitrag der letzte im Thread ist.


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich als Link. Du kannst den Korb speichern und dann verlinken.

Aquaduct ist zu schwach für deine Hardwar. Wiegesagt finde ich 9x140 angebracht.


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Die Verbindung zwischen den Karten kannst du auch selber bauen oder wie gehabt: Koolance Dual VID Verbindungsnippel variabel G1/4" - 2-3 Slot - Black


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Ich hoffe so ist es richtig und hoffe das alles dabei ist was ich brauche oder noch was vergessen ?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4f8fc87780cfe9c124d921e4032578e7


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Anregungen meinerseits:

- Nimm hochwertigere Anschlüsse
- AGB und Pumpe trennen, sonst rattert das Case
- Neue Koolance Q3D Schnellkupplungen sind einfacher und besser
- Anderen Deckel Deckel für die Laing (den schweren von Phobya) + Shoggy Schwamm
- MK Schlauch Meterware ist schlechter als die 3.3m Box
- Nimm nen Tempsensor von Aquacomputer 
- Die Phobyalüfter sind ok, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt sind die Noiseblocker aber besser 

Gruß


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

danke für deine änderungen. ich hoffe noch weitere Member zum Ratschlag zu bekommen. ich habe "0" Ahnung von wasserkühlung und möchte nur ungerne über 1000€ in Sand setzen deshlab brauche ich schon zeimlich genau was ich kaufen muss/soll


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



> Irgendwie kann ich nu lachen 250€ aber einen Rechner für ca. 5000€


 
warum ? ich hab mir das so nicht ausgesucht....!!! Das war ein Vorschlag von Research

und Laut dem Warenkorb bin ich bei :Zwischensumme:
(inkl. 19 % UST exkl. Versandkosten) 	1.201,48 €*


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Wenn M4gic mehr als nur sinnlos motzen kann, hätte er den ganzen Thread gelesen und festgestellt das ich da mehrere Pakete konfiguriert hatte.


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Dafür danke ich dir auch Research.... mich würde interessieren wie ich den Radiator befestige? Seitlich an der Rechten Gehäusewand? Außen ? aber wie? löscher reinbohren ? oder gib es da Spezielle Haken?


----------



## Rurdo (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Du kannst den Radi auf 2 Standfüße montieren : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Supernova 1260 Standfüße Black 1 Paar Phobya Nova 1080/Supernova 1260 Standfüße 1 Paar - Black 38306

Wäre die einfachste Variante... Du könntest dir natürlich ein Gestell bauen und damit den Radi ans gehäuse hängen... 

Darf ich fragen wozu der Rechner gut ist? Willst du Endzeitszenarios durchrechnen lassen? So ein Rechner hat !0!, und ich wiederhole NULL Sinn... Sorry das musste gesagt werden!
Wenn du schon so viel Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen kannst, gibs lieber mir  Ich kanns immer gebrauchen ^^

EDIT: Und ich hab noch 3 kleine Änderungen am Warenkorb gemacht: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/66ba268681a30c58d5c33ef417077754

Jetzt 30 Anschlüsse (Glaub mir, lieber zuviel als zuwenig...), den AGB mit dem 4er Pumpengestell gewechselt gegen einen ohne Pumpengestell...
Und einen anderen Aufsatz für die Laing... damit siehts besser aus und wird leiser als mit dem Standardaufsatz!


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

danke für deine einschätzung. also ich möchte schon gerne die Externe kühlung ans gehäuse hängen so das es 1 Element ist. So das ich nicht immer zwei sachen transportieren muss wenn ich den Rechner Bewegen will. Wozu der Rechner gut ist? Gute Frage. Ich habe mir einmal im Leben gesagt. Ich kaufe so quasi das Fetteste vom fettesten. Möchte ich einmal Haben. Das Geld dafür habe ich übrig, das ist kein Problem...

Hat noch wer anders einwende oder Ideen zu der Config im Warenkorb ?


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Meine Einwände gelten fast noch alle...


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

Zum Transport wirst dus sowieso trennen mein "einfaches" System mit einem 420 Radi wiegt 27kg!


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



Kurry schrieb:


> Anregungen meinerseits:
> 
> - Nimm hochwertigere Anschlüsse
> - AGB und Pumpe trennen, sonst rattert das Case
> ...


 

Könntest du den Warenkorb dann mal um deine vorschläge ändern ?


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

Und falls es bei den Aquatuning Anschlüssen bleibt (meiner Meinung nach ausreichend sind ganz gut Verarbeitet und auch nicht zu groß) dann ein 10 Pack + 5 einzelne kaufen das macht nen ganz schönen Preisunterschied. 
Die SLI Brücke passt wie gesagt glaube ich nicht. 
Einfach die variablen Koolance Anschlüsse benutzen.


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Und falls es bei den Aquatuning Anschlüssen bleibt (meiner Meinung nach ausreichend sind ganz gut Verarbeitet und auch nicht zu groß) dann ein 10 Pack + 5 einzelne kaufen das macht nen ganz schönen Preisunterschied.
> Die SLI Brücke passt wie gesagt glaube ich nicht.
> Einfach die variablen Koolance Anschlüsse benutzen.



danke für die info mit den Anschlüssen.

Vieleicht kann jemand mal schauen welchen Adapter ich brauche für die Grafikkartenkühler also die SLI brücken geschichte


----------



## Rurdo (17. März 2013)

"Einmal im Leben das fetteste kaufen"

Ja toll, da hast du vielleicht 2 Jahre länger Spaß als mit nem 1000€ System, dann musst du auch deins Aufrüsten, und spätestens dann fragst du dich warum du dir kein Auto sondern nen Pc gekauft hast...

Mein Pc mit WaKü wog ca 35kg...
Aber ohne Externe kühlung! 
Und das 900D ist nochmal um einiges Größer als mein Haf X...
Du kannst so mit 40-50kg rechnen... Da solltest du den Externen Radiator schon abkoppeln können!


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

also ich hab mich bereits für das 800D entschieden. es müssten nur ein paar augen auf den Warenkorb geworfen werden ob das alles so stimmt.....


PS. Auto habe ich schon ein vernünpftiges und im Sommer kommt noch ne Harley Dazu. 



Aktueller Warenkorb :  https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2bdcdd63fd77126bf84ef2aad850221f


----------



## Rurdo (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Bitte teile mit mir dein Geld-Geheimnis... 
Das ist doch nicht normal^^ 
Der Warenkorb sieht allerdings ganz gut aus... kannst so nehmen!


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Perfekt Rurdo ich warte nochmal ab ob noch wer was dazu zu sagen hat und dann bestelle ist


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Hab noch en bisschen was verändert:
SLI Verbinder sollten so passen bin aber nicht sicher weiß nur das der davor nicht passt.
Lüfter sind deutlich Leiser aber auch doppelt so teuer kannst du wieder austauschen wenn du willst
Pumpe anderer Deckel (aus irgendeinem Grund nur 2te Wahl) dafür Massiv -> weniger Vibrationen gleiches gilt für das Shoggy Sandwich zur Entkopplung.
Schlauch im 15m Pack da gibts zur Meterware 5m geschenkt sonst nur 3*3,33m UV aktiv (Blau)
Anschlüsse im Set 10€ gespart ^^
Anderer Temperatursensor (geringerer Wiederstand)
Kühler für das Aquero Ist zumindest mit den Phobya Lüftern am Limit der Leistung. Sind die 1,65A pro Kanal oder für alle 4 zusammen? Falls zusammen kann man die Pumpe nicht mehr Anschließen.

Kann da aber bitte nochmal jemand drübergugen bin mir da nicht so sicher!!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Was hast du dir eigentlich für ein neues Netzteil bestellt?
Warum hilft hier eigentlich kaum jemand denken alle das der TE sie verarscht dann gugt in den andern Thread da sind Bilder


----------



## trysys (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Also netzteil besorge ich mir Kommende woche

Ich hab auswahl zwischen OCZ Enermax und Bequiet!  1200 bzw 1250 W


haben jetzt 2 Warenkörbe zur Verfügung aber welcher ist der Richtige / Beste für mich ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Eine Frage wozu das Wärmeleitpad?
Und würde diesen Kühler noch mit dazu nehmen.


http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...omputer-Wasserk-hler-f-r-aquaero-5--G1-4.html


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Um die GPUs umzubauen?

Wobei er davon bei 3 STK. mehr bräuchte.


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

Bei den Kühlern ist ja auch was dabei was auch wenn man sich nicht dämlich anstellt auch reichen sollte.


----------



## efdev (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

man sollte aber immer von sowas ausgehen, besser zuviel als zu wenig und wärmeleitpads kosten ja jetzt nicht soviel.


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Was hast du dir eigentlich für ein neues Netzteil bestellt?
> Warum hilft hier eigentlich kaum jemand denken alle das der TE sie verarscht dann gugt in den andern Thread da sind Bilder



Nein, aber der TE sollte sich vorher gründlich damit befassen, damit beim Einbau nichts schief geht. Ich hab meine Empfehlungen gegeben, aber ich kaue ungern was vor (fertigen Warenkorb posten), weil die Erfahrung zeigt, dass das fehlende Wissen zum Verhängnis wird.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



Research schrieb:


> Um die GPUs umzubauen?
> 
> Wobei er davon bei 3 STK. mehr bräuchte.


 
Naja normal ist sowas beim GPU Kühler dabei und man weiss ja vorher auch nicht welche Dicke man braucht.


----------



## Research (18. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Deswegen bei AT nachfragen.


----------



## hendrosch (18. März 2013)

Steht doch beim Lieferumfang: Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## trysys (18. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Also ich war heute in dem Laden meines Vertrauens. Der lachte mich etwas aus als ich ihm gesagt das ich nen 240er Radiator ans gehäuse hängen will.

Er sagte  Aquacomputer aquaduct 720 XT mark V ceramic externe Wasserkühlung ist was gutes. die Schafft 1400W Abwärme abzuleiten und ist extrem leise. zu dem Dieht sie noch gut aus..

Was mach ich denn nun ? Ich find eure Vorschläge natürlich trozdem top und irgendwie reizt mich dieses 720XT   aber was sagen die Experten hier dazu?


----------



## the.hai (18. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



> 240er Radiator


 ?

Dazu hat keiner geraten, nen Mora oder Nova 1080, die sind wesentlich größer^^

Hier haste mal ne Größenvorstellung am 800D ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du baust da bloss 9xLüfter ran und nich so ein mist^^


Der Aquaduct-Turm ist schon was feines, aber maßlos überteuert. Ich würde zur Nova/Mora Variante tendieren udn zwar ganz stark.

und so würde es mit ständer aussehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trysys (18. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Syr mit dem 240er hatte mich vertan........


und das was ich da sehe ist den Nova 1080 ? Wie hast du den befestigt !?

er meinte noch ich solle mir kein Corsair Gehäuse keufen sondern ein lianie oder so


----------



## the.hai (18. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> Syr mit dem 240er hatte mich vertan........
> 
> 
> und das was ich da sehe ist den Nova 1080 ? Wie hast du den befestigt !?
> ...



Der scheint sehr aufs Geld aus zu sein. Mit dem 800D macht man definitiv nichts verkehrt und meiner Meinung nach ist LIAN LI nicht wirklich besser, aber wesentlich teurer.


----------



## trysys (18. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Das der aufs Geld aus ist glaube ich nicht. 
Ich zahle bei dem für den i7 3730k und das rampage Board 850.

Ich denke einfach nur das der das beste für mich will. 
Aber dieser Radiator auf deinem Bild ist auch was geiles keine frage. 

Ich weiß nicht. Alles ******** 

Der eine Sagt so der andere so


----------



## the.hai (18. März 2013)

Du machst mit corsair oder lian li nichts falsch, ebenso mit mora/nova oder aquaduct. Allerdings finde ich die mehrkosten dann übertrieben und sinnlos.


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

so Ich war heute nochmal im Laden aktuell siehts so aus der er mir das so vorgeschlagen hat.

2x Aquaduc 720XT (1für die Grafikkarten und 1 für den Rest CPU, Chipsatz)

was haltet ihr davon ? Preislich würde mich das 2500€ kosten. mit einbau. also komplett


//Edit:

So änderung.......

Ich habe mir überleget meinen Recher aus dem Arbeitszimmer zu holen und ins Wohnzimmer zu deponieren.
Das gute an der Sache ist ich kann durch die Wandbohren und bin dann in der Abstellkammer. Dort kann ich alle Leitungen und den Rechner reinstellen somit wäre das Problem mit den Silent Klamotten erledigt.

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob die karten doch nicht mit Luftgekühlt werden können!?
Ich habe vor ein Größeres gehäuse zu kaufen und dort richtig dicke Lüfter reinzubauen...

Gibts dagegen einwende wegen der Temperatur? meint ihr das könnte klappen ?


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> so Ich war heute nochmal im Laden aktuell siehts so aus der er mir das so vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> 2x Aquaduc 720XT (1für die Grafikkarten und 1 für den Rest CPU, Chipsatz)
> 
> ...



Zzwei Aquaducte wäre echt tooMUCH. Viel zu teuer, ein Mora/Nova reicht und sogar DICKE, wenn man die lüfter auf hörbar laufen lässt. 

Wenn du ihn natürlich völlig abschottest kannste auch bei Luftkühlung bleiben, das Gehäuse sollte dann aber eine gute Be/Entlüftung haben. 

Verblas bitte nicht zuviel Geld, das tut weh^^


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Der letzte Satz ist gut

Deswegen ja die Überlegung evtl bei Luftkühlung zu bleiben.


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Entweder Luftkühlung und das 800D voll mit Lüftern ausstatten. Da werden die Grakas zwar warm, aber die sind ja so gebaut, das können die ab.

Die bessere Variante wäre natürlich ne feine Wakü wie schon gepostet. Als Radiator einfach einen externen Nova1080 oder besser noch 1260 und du hast immer Ruhe. passende Bundles gibts bei Auqatuning auch gleich mit jeweil 4 großen Lüftern. den 1080 gibts mit lüfter und stand als Bundle, den 1260 nur ohne Stand, aber das kannste dann dazu bestellen.

Der 3930k freut sich über ne WaKü wie ein Kleinking, der kleine Heizer und dann steht auch den 4,4-4,6GHz @ 1,3V nichtsmehr im Wege. Das langt um das Renngespann zu befeuern.

Ich möchte dann aber Fotos sehen und nen Nr Eins Platz in der Heaven Liste^^ (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html)


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Sieht es akktuell aus aber das Ganze System kommt ins Wohnzimmer


Das mit der Nummer eins Sollte kein Problem sein. Werde auch öfters nun hier im Forum Aktiv sein. Find ich eine Echt super Sache von euch das ihr alle so behilflich seit.

und Fotos kommen natürlich auch
Das Rampage und den I7 bekomme ich am Donnerstag
Gehäuse evtl auch Do oder Freitag

bei dem Zusammenbauen der Wakü müsste mir aber jemand noch behilflich sein... hab zwar keine zwei linke hände aber habs noch nie gemacht


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Joa, poste einfach nochmal nen kompletten Warenkorb von Aquatuning, wir guckn nochmal rüber^^

Das 800D reicht dann mit Standardluffis, irgendjemand einwände?

Btw, nur drei?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

warum vier? Wi willste denn mit 4 Stück ordentlich gamen ?


----------



## G0NZ0 (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Was für ein Angeber


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Haha, warum eine Apple Maus und Tasta @ trysys
Ich gehöre wohl zu den Single-Moni Usern.


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Haha, warum eine Apple Maus und Tasta @ trysys
> Ich gehöre wohl zu den Single-Moni Usern.


 


das ist nur fürs Gute Aussehen...... zum gamen kommt dann die Laser zum einsatz die liegt ja auch da hinten  siehst du ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Jo, ist das einen Mamba?


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

was ist den ein mamba?


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Eine Razer Mamba


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

nee ist nur logitec rx1000


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

so bitte nochmal den Warenkorb überprüfen was raus kann oder ggf ergänzen. würde jetzt gerne bestellen:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7198e358cd42bd3b767ad59e0aea23c2


----------



## hendrosch (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Hab noch en bisschen was verändert:
> SLI Verbinder sollten so passen bin aber nicht sicher weiß nur das der davor nicht passt.
> Lüfter sind deutlich Leiser aber auch doppelt so teuer kannst du wieder austauschen wenn du willst
> Pumpe anderer Deckel (aus irgendeinem Grund nur 2te Wahl) dafür Massiv -> weniger Vibrationen gleiches gilt für das Shoggy Sandwich zur Entkopplung.
> ...


Das sind villeicht bis auf die Noisblocker Lüfter notwendige/sinvolle verbesserungen.
Und vergess nicht den 12% Gutschein mitzunehmen sind da schon en paar Euro


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

kann das dann jemand für mich abändern weiß nicht genau was ich dann da brauche. und 12% gutschein ?


Bitte jetzt nochmal schauen:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f7cd58d575958f627f5837aa3dba08b8


----------



## Kurry (19. März 2013)

Die Lüfter sind nicht gut. Und für gute Aussehen holt man sich ein Mora 420 mit 9 Eloops!


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

ich habe ihn mal abgeändert. dieses ganze lüfterzeugs raus und dafür den nova im lüfterbundle + stand.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

bitte weiteres an dem editieren.



Kurry schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind nicht gut. Und für gute Aussehen holt man sich ein Mora 420 mit 9 Eloops!



der pc samt wakü steht in der abstellkammer^^


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Bitte checkt die veraraubung.

brauche ich so viele?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## hendrosch (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

So viele brauchst du nicht aber man sollte auch nicht zu wenige kaufen. Ich würde 8 o. 10 90° und ein 10 Set gerade kaufen man weis nicht was man so braucht ich habe z.B. fast nur Winkel verbaut.
Aber man muss nochmal neue Schnellkupplungen raussuchen aus irgendeinem Grund gibts die eine nicht mehr und die Kühler fürn Titan sind nicht Lieferbar.
http://www.aquatuning.de/shop_content.php/coID/1701 der Link zum Gutschein.


----------



## trysys (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

dasmit den titan Kühlern hab ich bereits gesehen ich krieg die noch wo anders her das ist kein problem.
welche schnellkupplungen


----------



## hendrosch (19. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Sorry da hab ich nicht wirklich en überlick aber aus irgend nem Grund gibts keine Koolance 16/10mm Kupplungen mehr.
Ich weis nicht welcher Hersteller noch gute Durchflusswerte hat.


----------



## Kurry (20. März 2013)

Koolance QD3!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Die QD3 lassen sich auch leicht öffnen und schließen. Die sind echt bequem.


----------



## trysys (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

könnt ihr mir andere schnellkupplungen empfehlen oder gibts garkeine?


----------



## hendrosch (20. März 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die QD3 lassen sich auch leicht öffnen und schließen. Die sind echt bequem.


Bin ich nur zu blöd oder gibts die bei AT nicht?


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

AT eben, A-C-Shop hat die aber.


----------



## trysys (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

kann die bitte jamend raussuchen weiß nicht welche ich brauche


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Welchen Schlauch hast du denn?
http://www.a-c-shop.de/navi.php?suchausdruck=Koolance+QD3&JTLSHOP=6fe609591a34fcc9ba7aceb6328db437


----------



## trysys (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

So Ich habs noch einmal Korrigiert. Jetzt sind die Schnellverbinder drin.

Bitte noch ein letztes Mal drüber schauen will jetzt bestellen.

Die Titankühler hab ich wo anders bestellt weil die nicht lieferbar waren

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1a94135cc677fe2faa17524e269fff0e


----------



## trysys (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

SO habs jetzt einfach bestellt hab noch nen chipsatzkühler mit reingepackt. wenn schon denn schon hoffe dann auf hilfe am WE von euch beim einbau


----------



## the.hai (20. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> SO habs jetzt einfach bestellt hab noch nen chipsatzkühler mit reingepackt. wenn schon denn schon hoffe dann auf hilfe am WE von euch beim einbau


 
den Chipsatzkühler würde ich weglassen, hat im gegensatz zur den Grakas und CPU keinen wirklichen Nutzen und zerstört nur die Garantie des Boards.


----------



## trysys (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Zu spät ist schon bestellt


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> Zu spät ist schon bestellt


 
Ich würde ihn nicht verbauen und zurückschicken. Du wirst eh noch anschlüsse usw übrig haben, die man zurückschickt.


----------



## trysys (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Den chipsatz Kühler lass ich einbauen.


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> Den chipsatz Kühler lass ich einbauen.


 
Wenn derjenige dann die Gewährleistung übernimmt, dann  Ansonsten isses wirklich sinnfrei  Aktuelle Chipsätze sind keine Heizer mehr und bei dem Rampage IV Extreme reicht der PCH Fan auf minimum geregelt völlig aus, um ausreichend zu kühlen.


----------



## trysys (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Ja ist mein Händler.  Könntest du mir ein bisschen beim Einbau helfen?


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> Ja ist mein Händler. Könntest du mir ein bisschen beim Einbau helfen?



Wo kommst du denn eigentlich her?

speziell mit Augenmerk auf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## trysys (21. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

bin aus NRW /Essen

würde aber wohl reichen wenne mir ein zwei fragen beim zusammen bau beantwortest vll auch 3


----------



## trysys (23. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

So Alles angekommen alles eingebaut. FUnktioniert Super Vielen dank für die Ganzen infos hier


----------



## efdev (24. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

kommen vielleicht noch ein paar bilder für den Wakü bilderthread ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (24. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Wie sind denn jetzt so deine Temps?


----------



## trysys (25. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Bilder Kommen noch hab viele beim Einbau gemacht.

Die Wassertemp allgemein übersteigt keine 50 Grad auch bei Max Prozessor und Grafikkartenauslastung


----------



## hendrosch (25. März 2013)

DasWasser sollte aber keine 50Grad warm werden oder meinst du die die CPU Temp?
Ist das auch bei voller Lüfterleistung so?


----------



## trysys (26. März 2013)

wassertemperatur ist knapp 40 und die Komponenten knapp unter 50 Grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trysys (26. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trysys (26. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trysys (26. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trysys (26. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das ist alles viel spaß beim durchklicken


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

sieht doch ganz nett...äähhh FETT aus^^

Ich denke du solltest mit der Kombi echt ganz glücklich sein. Schon ergebnisse mit OC gehabt? denke doch treshold kann dich da super unterstützen.


----------



## trysys (27. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

also threshold ist mir nich so groß die Hilfe die Benches sind fürn arsch.
Alleine Schaff ich es nur auf 4,5Ghz höher schaff ich ohne hilfe nicht. da brauch ich dann Professionelle hilfe bezüglich der einstellungen


----------



## the.hai (27. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*



trysys schrieb:


> also threshold ist mir nich so groß die Hilfe die Benches sind fürn arsch.
> Alleine Schaff ich es nur auf 4,5Ghz höher schaff ich ohne hilfe nicht. da brauch ich dann Professionelle hilfe bezüglich der einstellungen


 
naja 4,5ghz mit ca 1,3v per offestr ist doch ok. das sollte die drei titans auch nichtmehr limitieren.

Haste mal den Heaven gebenched? ansonsten kann es natürlich sein, das die treiberseitige unterstüzung für die titans in bench noch nich so da ist. einfach mal mit pcgh vergleichen, die haben ja auch schon triple gebeched


----------



## trysys (27. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

wo triple bench ? hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## efdev (27. März 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Geforce GTX Titan im Test: 950-Euro-Schlachtschiff mit Bestwerten in jeder Disziplin - Geforce GTX Titan im Test: SLI (Dual + Triple) mit 3D Mark, Crysis3 und Unigine Valley


----------



## trysys (3. August 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Moin Leute. ich wollte den Thread nochmals hochholen, weil ich gerne einige änderungen bzgl der Waü vorhabe bzw machen will.

Das System so wie in diesem Thread angeboten ist bereits verbaut. im Corsair gehäuse.

Nun habe ich noch zwei Ram Wakü gekauft  also 2x 4fach Wakü Module. das Ist kein problem. jedoch möchte ich nun die CPU alleine Kühlen, sprich ich bräuchte noch nen Internet System welches unter dem Gehäuse Deckel montiert werden soll. Sind ja 3 aussparung für 120 oder 140 ? lüfter vorhanden. Kann jemand behilflich sein ?


----------



## Kurry (3. August 2013)

Wenn du es nicht grad aus optischen Gründen machen willst, dann lass es bei einem Kreislauf. Erweiter deinen Kreislauf einfach um die gewünschten Kühler und Radiatoren. Der Mehraufwand für zwei interne Systeme lohnt sich kein bisschen!


----------



## trysys (3. August 2013)

*AW: [verschoben] WaKÜ  Beratung*

Es Soll nur ein Internes System Eingebaut werden haupsächlich aus Optischen Gründen.... ein Internes System nur für die CPU.


----------

